
Monopolies Are Why Salt and Water in a Bag Became a Scarce Item - dopylitty
https://prospect.org/culture/books/monopolies-are-why-salt-and-water-in-a-bag-became-scarce-dayen-monopolized-book/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Mandatory cookie wall? No thanks.

~~~
defterGoose
Mandatory wall of cookies? Count me in!

